# A Gifted Fake



## robofan (Jun 7, 2008)

A BOTL that I work with and I have given many cigars to try over the years (trying to push him down the slope) decided to pay me back and gave me this cigar. He knew a guy who knew a guy who goes to this B&M which has a box - you know the story. I know that he meant well and it broke my heart to tell him that he had purchased fakes. It was pretty easy to spot since Cohiba didn't make a limited edition cigar in 2007. It was also a 6 1/2 inch long 54 ring Gage. I may be wrong but I don't think that they have ever made a CC in a 54 RG.

RANT: It saddens me that people who aren't in the know have to resort to these back room deals where they get ripped off because of a stupid out dated government policy. RANT OVER.

Anyway I just thought I would share.


----------



## pnoon (Jun 8, 2005)

robofan said:


> A BOTL that I work with and I have given many cigars to try over the years (trying to push him down the slope) decided to pay me back and gave me this cigar. He knew a guy who knew a guy who goes to this B&M which has a box - you know the story. I know that he meant well and it broke my heart to tell him that he had purchased fakes. It was pretty easy to spot since Cohiba didn't make a limited edition cigar in 2007. True It was also a 6 1/2 inch long 54 ring Gage. I may be wrong but I don't think that they have ever made a CC in a 54 RG. False. The Sublime for one.
> 
> RANT: It saddens me that people who aren't in the know have to resort to these back room deals where they get ripped off because of a stupid out dated government policy. RANT OVER.
> 
> Anyway I just thought I would share.


Definitely a Fauxiba.


----------



## Costa (Jan 26, 2008)

It still shocks me that B&Ms will sell these.....


----------



## Fenwick (May 8, 2007)

People would still get ripped off even if Cuban cigars were legal in this country.


----------



## Texan in Mexico (Oct 29, 2007)

Wow - I see that exact cigar all the time down here in Mexico!


----------



## BigVito (Jan 1, 2000)

Texan in Mexico said:


> Wow - I see that exact cigar all the time down here in Mexico!


then it must be real :r


----------



## LkyLindy (Feb 1, 2008)

Probably a 90% fake out rate


----------



## stearns-cl (Feb 27, 2008)

anyone remember the statistic that used to float around about real to fake cohibas sold? it was something ridiculous

stearns


----------



## robofan (Jun 7, 2008)

robofan said:


> I may be wrong but I don't think that they have ever made a CC in a 54 RG. False. The Sublime for one.


Thanks pnoon. I forgot about that one.


----------



## Thetpi825 (Jul 2, 2008)

Isn't it Havana,Cuba not Habana?


----------



## fsjonsey (May 23, 2008)

That looks exactly like the JR Cuban Alternative "Cohiba Esplendido" I smoked this afternoon. The wrapper is the exact same color, and just as toothy. The cap is also exactly the same. The bands look like the ones for sale here: http://www.justfakes.com/
















They even sell the box sheets and labels :r
I wonder if someone is actually buying these bundles, rebanding and reboxing them right here in the States?
EDIT: The B&M owner is probably doing it himself.


----------



## Snake Hips (May 30, 2008)

Thetpi825 said:


> Isn't it Havana,Cuba not Habana?


Nope. Most Cuban bands and tubes will have "Habana" or "Habana, Cuba."

@fsjonsey
What are the JR Alternatives about anyway? Are they just blended to taste similar or something?

I also think it's funny that counterfeiters make Cohibas that have never existed (Edicion Limitada 2007)...why would you do that if you're trying to make it relatively convincing?

I might have to start me up a fake Cohiba ring with those labels, boxes, sheets and bands :r


----------



## Thetpi825 (Jul 2, 2008)

Wow learn something new everyday. Thanks.


----------



## bobarian (Oct 1, 2007)

That is one fugly stick! But as a gift it was very nice of you friend to think of you in that way. :tu


----------



## Bax (Sep 12, 2007)

Wow, is it me or does that band look perfect?


----------



## zipa (May 24, 2008)

Bax said:


> Wow, is it me or does that band look perfect?


It's just you. The "C" in the word "Cuba" crosses over on itself, which is a primo tellsign of a fauxhiba.

EDIT: Or did you mean the "justfakes" band? That one does look a lot better...


----------



## Mikhail (Apr 13, 2007)

Sorry to hear the bad news of the fake, looks like your friend needs to head over here for a education.


----------



## floydpink (Feb 15, 2007)

stearns said:


> anyone remember the statistic that used to float around about real to fake cohibas sold? it was something ridiculous
> 
> stearns


I read something about mid to high 90%'s being fake. I just ordered a box of siglo 2 tubos before opening this thread. Can't be said enough to know and trust your source.


----------



## fsjonsey (May 23, 2008)

Why do people even bother trying to buy "real" Cohibas from b&ms?


----------



## zipa (May 24, 2008)

fsjonsey said:


> Why do people even bother trying to buy "real" Cohibas from b&ms?


I buy real Cohibas (and other CC's) from a B&M all the time... :ss


----------



## Todd W (Jan 9, 2008)

Looks good, smoke it up! :tu:r

I hate to have to tell someone the bad news, and usually don't say anything. I work with someone who was shattered when I told him ALL glass tops were Cohibos.


----------



## fsjonsey (May 23, 2008)

zipa said:


> I buy real Cohibas (and other CC's) from a B&M all the time... :ss


:r
I should have specified American B&M's.


----------



## zipa (May 24, 2008)

fsjonsey said:


> :r
> I should have specified American B&M's.


Just yankin yer chain...


----------



## eriksson20 (May 2, 2007)

zipa said:


> I buy real Cohibas (and other CC's) from a B&M all the time... :ss


Zipa, you're being too harsh on these fellow americans... we Finns do not have to tell them they are missing something essential in life 

tieto lisää tuskaa...

cheers,


----------



## TomHagen (Feb 18, 2008)

fsjonsey said:


> That looks exactly like the JR Cuban Alternative "Cohiba Esplendido" I smoked this afternoon. The wrapper is the exact same color, and just as toothy. The cap is also exactly the same. The bands look like the ones for sale here: http://www.justfakes.com/
> 
> 
> 
> ...


*Dude, That site is freakin' eeerie and evil... very scary stuff.*

Soooooooo glad for my connection.


----------



## smokin5 (Mar 28, 2007)

Yeah, I've been gifted about 1/2 dozen fakes over time by well-meaning friends. The worst part is how to respond...all I can do is smile, thank them & tell them never to buy "Cubans" for me. I don't want them to get aggravated over the obscene price they paid for fakes, so I just say I don't want to break any laws, never mentioning their dubious origins.


----------



## kzm007 (Jul 3, 2008)

eriksson20 said:


> Zipa, you're being too harsh on these fellow americans... we Finns do not have to tell them they are missing something essential in life
> 
> tieto lisää tuskaa...
> 
> cheers,


Hahaha! Knowledge adds pain! I love that 

Kegan :cb


----------



## chibnkr (May 2, 2007)

Well, it happens. I'd thank him for the cigar and for the sentiment. I'd also politely mention that it's probably best not to purchase Habanos from a U.S. b&m shop. If he is a good guy and a good friend, you may want to "point him in the right direction" so to speak.

The thing that always surprises me is that so many of the fakes floating around are "Limited" this and "Special" that. If I were trying to sell fake cigars, I'd stick with the basic marcas/vitolas and regular production stuff (obviously not something I'd ever do, duh, but it just doesn't make sense to complicate the matter by producing fakes that attempt to mimic cigars that NEVER EXISTED).


----------



## zipa (May 24, 2008)

chibnkr said:


> it just doesn't make sense to complicate the matter by producing fakes that attempt to mimic cigars that NEVER EXISTED).


I've been wondering about that as well, but I've come to the conclusion, that those who know that such a cigar didn't ever exist would probably be able to spot the fake anyhow. As for those who can't tell a Cohiba from a Cremosa, it doesn't really matter. The fancier it looks, the more money you can get for it. At least this is how I'm reasoning...


----------



## muziq (Mar 14, 2005)

zipa said:


> I've been wondering about that as well, but I've come to the conclusion, that those who know that such a cigar didn't ever exist would probably be able to spot the fake anyhow. As for those who can't tell a Cohiba from a Cremosa, it doesn't really matter. The fancier it looks, the more money you can get for it. At least this is how I'm reasoning...


:tpd: The cigar neophyte who is casually in search of a "real Cuban" walks into, say, a nicer tourist store in Matamoros or Tampico, sees the glass-top Cohibas with the EL bands, and thinks, "wow, I've never seen that one before, and my buddies are never going to believe I found *this* cigar. I should buy it now." That's not just speculation--I actually overheard this conversation among some otherwise wealthy-looking middle-aged Americans on two, maybe three occasions while in Matamoros, or Acuna, and Juarez.

Another example, though, snagged a friend of mine. He was in Oaxaca for a few weeks taking a photography seminar; being a somewhat seasoned cigar smoker (mostly NCs but he's had his fair share of CCs), he thought for sure that the very nice B&M he went to was offering authentic CCs. Bought a few Monte #4s, smoked a few there, and returned with the others. These he brough to a herf recently, proud as he could be. I took one glance at them and noticed that not only was the wrapper "just not right" and all lumpy unlike any other authentic Monte I've seen, but the band was clearly a stencil, hand-printed design, with the name "Monticristo" spelled exactly as I've spelled it. The other guys didn't know better and snapped them up; I refrained from telling my friend in front of the other guys that these were fugazi. The next time I see him, though, is when I plan to tell him about the mantra of buying only from LCDHs, avoiding the ubiquitous street deals, etc.


----------

